
RockMelt. Is it Just a Facebook Browser, Or Will It Break The Mold?  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/14/the-rockmelt-mystery-is-it-just-a-facebook-browser-or-will-it-break-the-mold/
======
jasonlbaptiste
We need more info on what this is supposed to be. Andreessen seems to be a
market size type of investor, and the market size on this is a small amount of
people. Yes the TAM is 250 million facebook users, but how many are going to
actually gives two shits about a "facebook browser"? I also have no clue where
you make substantial money with this. Flock has close to no adoption, and
their product is a broader spectrum (all of social media). On the flip side,
it's a hell of a team. Until we have some good details, I'm going to keep my
opinion neutral on this one.

